# Mr. G's Methods



## Mr._Goodington (Jul 26, 2021)

Hey Everyone,  

I decided to start a log based on my current little comeback cycle.  I always like to get my thoughts written down as I go and hopefully in doing so this may be an enjoyable read for some of you.  

A little context before I start almost I'm 5'9 32 years old.  I really got into bodybuilding 8 years ago when I was 24 and weighed 170ish @ 7-8%bf.  6 years ago I was ~230 and dexascanned in at just a tad over 9% @ 5'9. I had the privilege of working with some knowledgeable coaches such as The Mad Scientist, Ameen Alai that helped me avoid some of the common pitfalls early on.

So what happened between 26-32 years old.  For one I'm a recovering heroin addict...speed balls to be a little more precise.  I got sober at age 23 and through fellowship kept it together for several years.  But Ego got the better of me in two ways.  1. I stopped doing the thing that got me clean.  2. 230 @ 9% is a good start but it's far from a pro physique..I was ready to start competing as a Novice but you would have thought I was on my way to the Olympia with the way I was acting.  I thought I was the shit and I lifted that way...Ego lifts end all the same and I got injured.  Slight tear in my Hamstring & VMO, the a moderate tear in my pec and a fucked up AC Joint.  During the time off I relapsed and it took me 5 years to clean up my act.

@ 31 I recovered, and I choose to stay recovered..so here we are and before I start I thank all who follow ahead of time for the support.  

End of April I got my first set of lab work.  I had been on absolutely nothing not even Test.  My shit was crashed..Low T, Low E, low IGF-1..everything else looked fine.  Doctor prescibed me 200mg Test E.

I had just gotten back into the gym in January.  May before my test came in my stats were:
Height 5'9
Weight: ~170
bf-not sure but my abs were there..lets say 10-11%
Gear: 200mg Test, +CJC/IPAM before bed
Workout Regime- M/W/F/Sa  Cardio-1 cardio day...1 weighted walk (workout day) walks during the week for 30min-60min 1 metabolic workout (Example: 4 rounds 1 minute clapping pushups, 1 minute russian twist)

-I did this for about 2 weeks and went from 170-180lbs..Appetite pretty good..Pushed the food a little  Protein probably around 325-350. A lot of bison and Eggs.

Two weeks in:
Weight ~180 (+~10lbs)
BF-small increase but could have been water
Gear-dropped test to 125mg, CJC/IPAM before bed, 50mg Winstrol alternated with 50mg anadrol.  Anadrol Preworkout on Workout days, Winstrol off days
Supports- Started Organ Support, Cholesterol Support, taking blood pressure 3x weekly in morning.
Workout-Unchanged
Diet: ~2500 cals not pushing

First week of June, 4 weeks in:
weight ~186 (+16lbs)
BF-Unchanged it seems, little less water
Gear: 125mg test e, IPAM/CJC before bed, 200mg primo
Supports: Organ Support, Cholesterol Support, BP readings, began giving blood
Workout-Unchanged
Diet: ~2500 cals not pushing

Mid June 6 weeks in:
Weight ~189 (+19 lbs)
BF little leaner mostly from water dropping probably
Gear 125mg Test E, IPAM/CJC before bed, 400mg Primo
Supports: Organ Support, Cholesterol Support, BP readings, 5mg Lisinopril
Workout-Unchanged
Diet: ~2750 cals not pushing

Beginning of July:
Weight ~193 (+23lbs)
BF - staying lean
Gear 125mg Test E, IPAM/CJC before bed, 400mg primo, 50mg Anavar ED 25mg DHEA/25mg Prenenolone, 90mg Armour Thyroid 
Supports: Organ Support, Cholesterol Support, BP readings, 5mg Lisinopril
Workout-Mondays Additional 30 minute Back/Bis in PM
Diet: ~3000 cals not pushing

Mid July:
Weight: ~198 (+28lbs)
BF- Dexascanned a tad over 11%
Gear- 125mg Test E, 100mcg IGF-1 LR3 w/ IPAM/CJC before bed, 500mg EQ, 50mg Anavar ED, 25mg DHEA/25mg Pregnenolone, 90mg Armour Thyroid, 
Supports: Nitric Oxide heart supplement, Organ Support, Cholesterol Support, BP Readings, 5mg Lisinopril. 
Workout-Mondays Additional 30 minute Back/Bis in PM
Diet: ~3200 cals not pushing

Now: Tomorrow 7/26 I start the next phase of this
Weight: ~200 (+30lbs)
BF-~11%
Anabolics: 125mg Test, 500mg EQ, 200mg Tren E, 50mg Anavar
100mcg IGF-1 LR3 w/ IPAM/CJC before bed, 25mg DHEA/25mg Pregnenolone, 90mg Armour Thyroid
Supports Nitric Oxide heart supplement, Organ Support, Cholesterol Support, BP Readings, 5mg Lisinopril, 2.5mg Bystolic
Workout- MWFSa - Weights.  Monday additional Arms PM.  1 hard Cardio day with light cardio throughout the week.  Saturday workout is generally just shoulders right now.
Diet: I will be beginning to push this week..Shooting for consistent food intake of about 7 meals a day..60g protein per meal..I'll be pushing above 4k cals, not trying to push 5k quite yet.

So basically the way I was taught to do this is to use the least amount of everything I can while still growing..including the food.  Anything that is anabolic I want to milk any bit of anabolism I can out of it before needing to go higher...I can always go higher but once I hit a ceiling..it's over and time to go back on 125mg Test only to reset.  

I'm currently @ 1175mg hormones with the test.  Eventually I'll drop the Var and replace with 60mg ED tbol so that'll bring me up to 1245mg...I'm really big on bloodwork and supports..as long as I feel good I can keep going but eventually the Diet and the Drugs will become too much.  Eating a ton of food is pretty unhealthy in itself but I try to keep it as clean as possible..but once I push 5k I can't do it on Chicken, Bison, Rice and veggies alone.  

The goal here is to hit as close to 225lbs as I can so a 55lb gain.  The most I think I can push the diet is 5500-6000 after I hit 6k my appetite loves to shut down on me which is always when I stop everything...I also only push if I'm hungry.  I look at it as I'm hungry because I'm growing, if I'm not hungry I may not be growing from my experience.  As for the workouts, I don't really push past 4x per week in a growth phase, I am getting decently sore from my workouts and am pretty trashed come weekend.  Some Saturdays I just do cardio instead of an isolation workout.  I like to dedicate time to rest and grow.  As for the gear, the most I think I will be able to push is 125mg Test, 750mg EQ (maybe 900mg) and 400mg tren (maybe 600mg) and 60mg Tbol, if I push tren and EQ I would drop back down to 50mg Var most likely. so between 1695-2000mg roughly EW which is a pretty big amount.  I also may add in some Lantus @ 10IU a day at the end..we will see..has to make sense diet wise.  I believe in letting my diet dictate what I need not the other way around.  

This is basically the methods I know, definitely open to any and all criticism/comments and looking forward to doing this log.  Thanks everyone


----------



## Adrenolin (Jul 26, 2021)

Welcome, looks like a good start to a sweet log.  Hope you post pics


----------



## Flyingdragon (Jul 26, 2021)

U straight, bi, gay?


----------

